# Last Min Holiday



## rafabenitez (3 Jun 2011)

Hi,

Anyone have any experience on booking a last min holiday in the last couple of years?
I'm looking to go 2nd week of July. Anywhere with sun, sand and sea. I'm not fussy.
I am thinking of dropping into travel agents on the Friday before and asking them to find me something for the Saturday or Sunday.
Am I leaving it too late at that stage or would I be likely to get a deal?
Any advice or experience on this?

Thanks


----------



## Slim (3 Jun 2011)

Friend of mine is trying to book last minute and finding that package deals are very expensive. exception is Tunisia and Turkey but he won't go there!

I notice some good cruise deals but check flight prices before you commit to any. See VacationstoGo.com , Cruisecritic.com or RoyalCarribbean.com.

Slim


----------



## TheShark (3 Jun 2011)

Plenty of cheap flights to Lanzarote on www.skyscanner.com if you are prepared to travel via the UK then book your own accomodation.


----------



## rafabenitez (3 Jun 2011)

Slim said:


> Friend of mine is trying to book last minute and finding that package deals are very expensive. exception is Tunisia and Turkey but he won't go there!
> 
> I notice some good cruise deals but check flight prices before you commit to any. See VacationstoGo.com , Cruisecritic.com or RoyalCarribbean.com.
> 
> Slim


Thanks. I'll check out those websites.


----------



## rayn (3 Jun 2011)

Try sunway online.
We booked a few days before and collected tickets at special desk in airport.
They sometimes have marazul appartments in Lanzarote for under €300.


----------



## Sandals (4 Jun 2011)

few years back booked a last minute week in salou (inlaws had theirs booked months before) for €500ish all in including insurance.

There is a late fee that u must consider and also if your more than one child I could never book a last minute deal.

This year we booked ryanair flights and hotel accommodation in Norway in july as the sun packages were proving outrageous this year.


----------



## oldnick (5 Jun 2011)

I must be living in another universe.....

I have never found last minute package deals to be as cheap as they are at present.
 Regardless of the giveaway prices to great hotels in Tunisia and Turkey which some people may be reluctant  to visit what about these deals for next weekend .....
Falcon Hols - Lanzarote -299  Costa Dorada -284  Zakynthos -279
Crystal Hols - 199 for a week in Austria . O.K. a simple BB but clean and in great location.
The list goes on -also try Panorama's website. 

There are many deals for under 300 euros in the next week or so and the prices include transfers and luggage.

There is no way that anyone could book a last minute flight on Ryanair and accommodation in the sun resorts at anywhere near those prices.

Having said all that I agree that if one books far in advance then ,absolutely, Ryanair etc have great deals - and the prices in the tour op brochures are stupidly high.
 But surely by now everyone knows that at the last moment its the other way around -  Ryanair prices to  top destinations get higher and higher and ,equally, the tour ops greatly drop their prices nearer to the date.

If you are not greatly fussed where you go  then booking at the last moment is nearly always much cheaper with the tour operators.
And to boringly repeat myself - the tour operators prices include all luggage and transfers.


----------



## Complainer (5 Jun 2011)

Any suggestions for last minute details for those with young-ish kids (i.e. campsites or something with kids clubs) would be welcome.


----------



## WaterWater (5 Jun 2011)

Nick. I was just looking at the Crystal Holidays for next week or so to MayorHofen in Austria. Package is coming in at about €200+.  I see that you fly in to Salzburg. Do you know if I could just get the flight to Salzburg at a discounted price with them? Have they block booked flights and if so do they also discount the flight end of the things?  Is Mayorhofen a nice place?  The offer is so cheap it might be worth booking the pacakage and just staying a few nights in Mayrhofen but also spend a few in Salzburg (where I really want to go).


----------



## oldnick (5 Jun 2011)

waterwater - I'm out of travel business now but from past experince I think that whetehr you book the room or not  the tour operator will still have to pay - it's a commitment. So,usually they'll insist on the bed being booked. 
However when it gets very close to the date - as with Crystal's departure in three days time they may just take anything. Certainly worth asking for a seat only and see if they come down. Mind you, your idea of a few days in lovely Mayrhofen may tempt you (favourite mountain village of the Hapsburgs)  *BUT....*


... There is now a big problem looming with the Aer Lingus pilots industrial action which  may mean people are suddenly looking for alternative flights -to anywhere.
 I wonder whether on Tuesday morning there'll be any seats left on that Wednesday Salzburg flight (I dont know what airline it is) . Unless the strike is called off (not actually a strike but many disruptions) I reckon one should grab what one can

Last note on Mayrhofen - this is far from Salzburg - two hours away in the Tyrol.
But a pleasant two hours that is included in the cost. After a few days relaxing in Mayrhofen make your own way by bus or train to Salzburg ,but do stop in Innsbruck -30/40 mins from Mayrhofen.


----------



## WaterWater (5 Jun 2011)

Thanks Nick. My son spent New Years Eve in Innsbruck and said it was really lovely.


----------

